# ha10kx2k.sys - Blue screen of death



## Niccolo (Jul 31, 2006)

I belong to a moderately sized community that plays Warcraft 3, and I've usually inquired there when I had difficulties with my computer. However, I have a fairly new rig. I'm not sure that my specs are very much relevant to this discussion, but I do have an Audigy 2 ZS.

I'll simply carry over some posts from the aforementioned forum:


Me said:


> Aha! As I played FEAR (with my headset on), I noticed that some gunfire (including my own) was not registered. However, I hear this same gunfire when the headset is off (thus, when I play with my speakers). I thought for a second, and remembered having my headset and/or headphones on when the blue screen hit.
> 
> So, I unplugged the headset out of the headphone jack, nothing. I unplugged the headset out of the microphone jack and boom, teh blueskreen. By the way, both of these jacks are located on the part of the case that is facing me, so I guess they're located on the front of the case.
> 
> ...





Me said:


> I searched on Google a little, and it seems that my ha10kx2k.sys could possibly be malware. I'll give you the location of all of the ha10kx2k.sys's on my HD, and do you think you guys could help me classify it as malware or not?
> 
> C:\i386
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
> ...


Thanks a whole lot in advance. I really don't know where to begin here. 

Again, thanks!


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

If your worried about it being malware, run the following programs:
Spybot S&D 1.4
Adaware (with V2X cleaner)
Your virus cleaner of choice (Avast and AVG offer free programs, if you don't have one)

Another avenue to check is memory. Download Memtest86 (in my sig) and run it at least overnight. Tell us the results of it.


----------



## Niccolo (Jul 31, 2006)

I have Spybot and Adaware. I also use Norton. All scans have come up clean. I'll do Memtest tomorrow.


----------

